# Water parameter for RCS?



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

Tested my water today with 50/50 RO/tap:
KH 4
GH 10
TDS 345 ppm
Ph 6.8-7.0
Temp 76 degrees
Is there anything I need to adjust here for my RCS? I feel the TDS is little high. I could do more RO over the tap, this will bring down the TDS a bit, but I will probably end up with 3KH and 8 GH. What do you think? thanks


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Cherrys are pretty resilient. My tap is on par with your numbers and mine are growing good. I do have a 100ml bag of purigen in there though since they don't seem to like DOC.


----------



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

Tugg said:


> Cherrys are pretty resilient. My tap is on par with your numbers and mine are growing good. I do have a 100ml bag of purigen in there though since they don't seem to like DOC.


Sounds good. I also have 100ml Purigen in my aquaclear filter, what is DOC?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Dissolved organic carbon. The purigen will suck it up though.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, RCS are one of the least fuzzy shrimps that are out there. Mine bred like rabids in KH=14 and a TDS probably higher than yours. Like Tugg said, keep the water clean and DOC low. The rest will be perfect for them!


----------



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah I'm doing 25% water change twice a week, that should do.


----------



## Snefru (Mar 1, 2009)

Would metricide be a DOC?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

It technically is, though it's an insignificant contribution to the levels. JeffyFunk actually did an analysis of it.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/89126-organics-analysis-12.html#post665611

It adds only a little, and with the plants consumption plus it's decomp half-life it doesn't build in level as it's almost all gone in 24 hours.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

Take care with the water changes, doing twice 25% is a lot. These are not predators that have a high bioload. Shrimp have a bioload that is close to 0. 25%-30% weekly should do, too much stress isn't good either.

In addition, cherry shrimp are strong, but like all shrimp they need stable parameters, and ones without any trace of copper or heavy metals.


----------

